# BC Purps and BC Kush



## gmo (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, here goes another journal.  Just started 5 bc kush and 5 bc purps seeds.  Pics to follow when there is something to see.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 5, 2008)

*eagerly awaiting pics ,,,goodluck:48:*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

should be an interesting grow,i have been wating to grow bc purps for quite some time,hopefully within the next year or so.look forward to following your journal "my chairs pulled up" let the show begin.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 5, 2008)

'luck, man...

green mojo for ya *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

:48:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds good buddie.


----------



## gmo (Aug 6, 2008)

So far of the 10 germ'ing seeds I have 3 purps that have germed and been put into soil and 1 Kush that just popped today.  The other seeds should be popping pretty soon and I will get pictures up when they break soil.


----------



## gmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Update...All 5 purps seeds have germ'd and are in starter trays of fox farms ocean forest.  Still waiting on 1 of the Kush seeds to germ, the other 4 are all also into starter trays of fox farms OF.  I can see 2 of the purps seeds poking out of the top of the soil so I should have some sprouts later today or tomorrow.  I still promise that pictures are coming when there is something to see, right now it would just be 2 starter trays with some wet soil in them and I don't think that would be too entertaining.  So pictures when I feel there is something worthy of taking a picture of .  I'm gonna let this one Kush seed try germin for another day, we will see what happens.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 7, 2008)

You are going to love these strains, I can't wait to see some pics when they get a little bigger.  Let me know if there is anything that you want to know about the strains


----------



## gmo (Aug 8, 2008)

Update...
3 seeds have broken ground and shown there first leaves.  1 Kush and 2 purps.  I can see 2 more purps and 2 mroe kushs breaking soil with their seeds now.  1 of the Kush seeds is still trying to germ, I think I have lost hope in that seed.  

MassProducer, did you find any keeper mothers in your kush or purps?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds good.. Great germing..


----------



## gmo (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok, update time.  I have 8 seeds that have sprouted, 4 of each the purps and kush.  1 of the Kush seeds didn't germinate and one of the purple seeds didn't sprout.  It's ok 8/10 isn't too bad.  Pictures very soon, they are still just too small to justify taking pictures.


----------



## gmo (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok, the time has come that for some pictures of my garden.  The plants have been transplanted from their starter cups to 1 gallon pots.  They are now under 400w mh in a 36"x20"x96" cabinet that I constructed. This week I will be putting mylar up,  get ventilation system setup (room is at an acceptable 84F right now) and a carbon scrubber running.  Ok enough about the future plans let's see what is currently happening in the cabinet!  

Green pots = Purps
Tan pots = Kush


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweet MJ porn. j/k


----------



## gmo (Aug 16, 2008)

I had forgotten how quickly these little babies grow up.  I can't believe the change in size over just 2 days.  I will post pic's soon, but they are doing very  very well.  I watered today with an organic compost tea that was gifted to me by the nice guy at the hydro shop when I was buying mylar and some nutrients.  Tomorrow I'm gonna hang mylar, setup fans and possibly build a carbon filter, and take some nice pictures for you all.


----------



## gmo (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, there are way to few hours in a day.  Pretty much didn't get anything done in the grow room except for hanging some of the mylar today.  I got about half way done and decided it was time to :bong: and never did get it finished. However, I made a promise to get some pictures up "soon" and I am not one to go back on my word.  So here are some pics of the babies and some of the partial work I got done today.  I am gonna try to finish up mylar, build a carbon filter, and figure out ventilation tomorrow.  

Thanks for reading.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

i wish i knew wat strain i have going now. so if anyone askes wat strain it is when smokin it i dont feel like a goon an say oh its jus weed.  its like callin ur pet dog  "dog"  or ya cat  "cat" lol.
i like the thought of bein ab;le to call it something lol.  would it be a sin to the MJ gods to just create my own creative  nickname for my finished product?
  P.S. love ya grow box set up?  good luck and thanks for pix for us to see.  we all love pictures.
also i think u could get away with lowering ya lights closer to them maybe at least 6 inches to em maybe. correct me if i'm wrong anyone, but i think like someone else once told me if its too  warm to hold ya hand that close then its too close to ya plants. i believe in veg is when u really wanna hit em wit as much light as possible not?  can anyone confirm or deny this thanks


----------



## gmo (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words zip.  I like the box because I was able to build it, sure every piece of wood isn't cut exactly straight and sure the door doesn't fit on just right, but it was cheap and it was something fun for me to build and its just the size I needed it.  As for naming your girls, why not?  I say go for it!


----------



## gmo (Aug 17, 2008)

Just saw your edit zipflip, right now the light is about 18" from the canopy of the plants.  Temp's are at about 85F at that height.  I will be doing some fan and ducting work tomorrow and hopefully this will cool the box enough to move the light down to about 12", but I am almost positve the are not being light deprived as the MH bulb is 35,000 lumens and it is recommended to have 5000 lumens per square foot (the part of the box that they are in is just under 6sq ft. and I am doing mylar which should help with reflecting the light so more can be used by the leaves.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

everythin is always more appreciated when u have to do it from scratch and have to put fourth ya own inginuity blood sweat an tears.  i totally hear ya on that.  how close are ya lights to ya plants?
  but the naming thing-- im a principal type person and the thought of givin somethin a name or  title that already has  a name or title(but just dont know the strain) seems a lil discrediting to the one who did name it first an wat not....  but oh well like anyone will ever really give a crap wat i call it or be a spectator  lol. so yeah i think i might just give it my own  title.
oh i didnt catch where u said they were MH lights. i thought it was floro's u had under ya hood there. my bad


----------



## gmo (Aug 18, 2008)

Alright, got the rest of the mylar hung and almost done with building my carbon filter.  Next thing I gotta do is get some kinda ventilation going, but I wanted to get the carbon scrubber made first cause it'll make ventilation easier.  After I get that part of the room complete I'll start on the mother side of the box and get it ready for the cuttings I will be taking from the plants growing now.

Considering adding nutes for the first time on the next watering, whether it be tomorrow or Tuesday.   I will probably start with 1/4 dose of FF Grow Big and 1/4 dose of FF Big Bloom.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2008)

sounds purtee elaborate to me man...  i'm not very savey(sp?) wit the whole indoor thing just yet. i figured i'd try outdoors first. it seems less complicated and less intricate than indoors to me at this point. i'll have to pay close attention ta ya log   on ur grow and all that keep things in mind maybe learn a thing or two too.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sweet grow buddy


----------



## massproducer (Aug 19, 2008)

gmo said:
			
		

> MassProducer, did you find any keeper mothers in your kush or purps?


 
Oh yes, I have 2 different kush phenos and 2 really nice purps phenos.  Check out the thread I posted in the indoor section on my coco buckets, I posted some new pics in that thread.

Just click it in my signature

By the way things seem to be coming along nicely, K+


----------



## gmo (Aug 25, 2008)

Plants are looking good and growing ok.  The kush seems to be doing a little better than the purps which seem very small for 3 weeks old, I read that this plant is sometimes a little slow but grows out of it, so if anyone could chime in on that it would help.  All plants have each been given 2 waterings at 1/4 strength dose of nutes.  All of the plants seemed to take it ok so I may step it up next time.  Ok, so some pics...

1) My favorite purps plant, it smells really good, like grape candy with a hint of skunk.  mmmMMMmm, makes my mouth water thinking about the smell of it.  Also, this one seems very very sativa dominant, really hoping it is a she.
2) Favorite kush plant, again smells great and is growing very fast.
3) overshot of the "garden".  Purps are in green pots Kush are in tan pots.  There is one of the kushs that I am keeping a close eye on cause it seems much more sativa dominant than any of the others.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 26, 2008)

hey im about to built a box actually very similar to urs and im just wondering how exactly u made it. and what its deminsions are? and their lookin great bro i bet your excited! k ima pull up a chair and watch this one. u got me hooked


----------



## gmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Toke, the dimmensions are something like 1 1/2ft x 2ft x 8ft for the mother room and 3 1/2ft x 2ft x 8ft for the veg. part of the room.  The way I made it was I used 2"x2"s to frame the entire box and the inside to seperate the 2 chambers of the box.  Then I used plywood around the 2x2's.  The door was the tricky part, it must also be framed with 2x2's and the hinges for the door have to go on the outside of the box.  This created a little gap with a light leak, so I took my mylar and went from the inside of the box to the door to cover the gap.  Any other q's just ask, I'm glad to help.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Aug 26, 2008)

Those are looking very nice man. Awesome grow so far


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 26, 2008)

hahaha bro u have the sam idea i did i already bought the 2x2 's at home depot and next ima by the 8x4 particle board! ya i was thinking about the door hinge problem could u take a picture of your hinge so i could see how u did it thanks for the info


----------



## gmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ya ill get a pic up asap, probably won't be till later tonight or tomorrow morning, but I will post up when I can.  Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 26, 2008)

haha thank you. np thank you


----------



## gmo (Sep 2, 2008)

Well its been 1 month since sprouts appeared.  Lights were switched back to 12/12 today.  A few of them are not looking good on the older growth, guess they didn't like the nutes as much as I thought they would, but since I have been giving straight water they seem to be doing better and all new growth is green.  I did notice some preflowers on a few and that is what made me decide today was the day to induce flowering.  I figure 1 month veg was enough this time around since I need some bud.  

Tokewithhope, I haven't forgotten about you buddy, I will get those pics up tomorrow, I promise.  I will also have some new pics of the garden.  

Keep your fingers crossed for some good fems for me guys!


----------



## gmo (Sep 3, 2008)

Pictures as promised.
1) Overview of the garden.
2) The best looking plant in the bunch, over a foot tall and really growing fast, I think I can see female preflowers but I'll wait to be sure for another few days, should show pretty quick now that flowering has been induced.
3)TokeWithHope, this is for you, this is how I have the hinges on my box setup.  I had to cut a notch behind each hinge so that they were able to open all the way, without those notches cut the door only opened about 1/3 of the way before it was hitting that wood.  Making those notches solved the problem.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 3, 2008)

ahahah ty bro! it rle helped but i decided that i would just go out to home depot and by one of those closet cabinet things. it saved me a few bucks and alot of work and ur hinge idea is good. since the box i bought was wider and deeper but not as tall as i want im going to by some more board build up the box another foot. therfore ima need to put in some hinges by myself so this is still a great help. and ur babies are growin fast! even im gettn anxious! but also what kind of fan/ exhaust setup are u using?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 3, 2008)

im probly gonna poost pics of the cabinet soon aswell


----------



## gmo (Sep 17, 2008)

Just over 2 weeks into flowering.  I have gotten rid of 3 purple males and 1 kush male about 1 week ago.  The remaining 4 plants showed female signs and were replanted to the final containers at about 1 week into flower after I had determined sex.  The remaining 4 plants are 3 kush and 1 purps.  The purps I think is a hermie but if you guys wanna give me a second opinion I would appreciate it.  Need to determine if it is hermi or not soon cause I don't want to pollinate this crop, especially with a hermi.  The picture of the possible herm is the last one in this set of pictures.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2008)

*I'm seeing balls in that last pic gmo so i'm going with hermie.   The ladies are looking great by the way. :aok: *


----------



## Melissa (Sep 18, 2008)

*yep i do too! time for the chop ,,,they are looking great tho:48: *


----------



## gmo (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks TBG and mel.  Looks like I won't be getting any purps this harvest, maybe next time I suppose.  The kush ladies are looking (and smelling) fantastic though.


----------



## gmo (Sep 28, 2008)

I will let the pictures do the talking this time around.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 29, 2008)

The kush is looking very nice, sorry to hear about you purps... The purps is very picky about its environmental conditions especially at its root zone, it is the kind of plant that true females will hermie very quickly even with the slightest stress, i guess that why the deem it as a rather difficult strain to grow, although it is very resistant to diease and pest, itdoes not doso well with over/underfeeding, droughts, or any type of measurable temp differences.  If you keep these things in mind next purps run, then you should be able to find a very nice female


----------



## gmo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mass, thanks for stopping by! I am going to start another 10 seeds, this time I am only gonna run purps.  I figure if I get them started this week sometime I can almost go into flower immediately after these 3 beautiful Kush ladies finish up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*The ladies are looking beautiful gmo. :aok: *


----------



## gmo (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks TBG, appreciate the compliment.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 30, 2008)

Great grow man! Lookin' delicious


----------



## gmo (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks!  They are getting frostier by the day.  mmmmMMMmm.


----------



## gmo (Oct 1, 2008)

thought I would share


----------



## massproducer (Oct 2, 2008)

yeeeah, thats what i'm sayin, I smell the kush from here, no really, I'm sitting beside my growroom, aghh, gotto go twist something now, your pic was very inspirational

Great work Gmo


----------



## gmo (Oct 2, 2008)

Dude, it is always great to have you stopping by this journal, your posts always inspire me so I'm glad I had the chance to return the favor.  That Kush smell is wonderful isn't it?  Twist up a nice fat one and enjoy your night!


----------



## rami (Oct 2, 2008)

damn that last pic looks so sexy.

i started flowerin my lil babys today...any adivce on how to get em to flower as fast as yours...cuz thats a nice lookin flower for 30 days. props man.




anyone kno if "purple Haze" buds turn purple??


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 2, 2008)

I just now found your journal for the first time. Very nice work. One suggestion on the type of hinge used for the door: I know it is too late this time, but next time check out a "piano hinge." Allows for the type of door you created w/out notching space for the hinge.


----------



## gmo (Oct 2, 2008)

rami said:
			
		

> damn that last pic looks so sexy.
> 
> i started flowerin my lil babys today...any adivce on how to get em to flower as fast as yours...cuz thats a nice lookin flower for 30 days. props man.
> 
> ...



Thanks for stoppin in Rami.  I think the most important thing to get nice buds is to use the right nutrients.  It is also important to not over/under water and to give the proper amount of nutrients.  Right now I am using the fox farms line (grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom) as well as a carb loader called "carbo logic" by DNF.  Other than that I just let them do their thing and they seem to like it.  Good luck with your grow, hope everything goes smoothly for ya!


----------



## gmo (Oct 2, 2008)

stoneylove said:
			
		

> I just now found your journal for the first time. Very nice work. One suggestion on the type of hinge used for the door: I know it is too late this time, but next time check out a "piano hinge." Allows for the type of door you created w/out notching space for the hinge.



Stoney, thanks for the suggestion on the hinges, I just googled "piano hinge" and those would have made my life a little easier.  Oh well, if I build another box I know what to get.  Thanks too for stoppin' in and reading my journal.


----------



## gmo (Oct 8, 2008)

Getting so close I can taste it.  Enjoy.


----------



## gmo (Oct 10, 2008)

I just put a picture up for Bud picture of the month, check it out in that subforum.  I know its not much competition compared to the others that are up there but thought I'd have some fun with it and give it a try .  Check out how frosty these Kush's are getting.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking good gmo, your kush stack up perfectly against the other heavyweights, great work


----------



## gmo (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks man.  This looks like some awesome smoke, I'm getting a little anxious, but I'm gonna let em go till 60/40, it should be worth the wait.


----------



## rami (Oct 11, 2008)

wow they look so sexy.

great job man.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 11, 2008)

Those pics make me wanna order some of those beans haha. u just get them off the bc website?


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

nice grow. enjoy


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> nice grow. enjoy


:yeahthat:


----------



## gmo (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  Amsterdam, yes they were ordered from bcseedking.  These things should be coming down in about 2 weeks from today (but if needed I will wait until the trichs are 60/40).  I'm getting more and more excited as it comes closer to chop time.


----------



## gmo (Oct 13, 2008)

I started checking trichs today.  All 3 plants are about 10/80/10 clear/cloudy/amber.  Getting close!  They will be 6 weeks into flower tomorrow, I expect them to go about 8 weeks.


----------



## rami (Oct 14, 2008)

i wanna see how fat they got since last week...ppics?


----------



## gmo (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Rami.  Can't post pictures until lights go out.  I won't be here tonight when lights go out but I'll try and get some up tomorrow evening.  Thanks for checking in .


----------



## gmo (Oct 15, 2008)

Rami, these are for you buddy since you asked for pictures .  

Picture 1 - Gonna be my heaviest yielding plant that top cola is almost as fat as a can of cola.  And as you will see in a later picture she is fat in the mid section too :hubba:
Picture 2 - The "runt".  She is only about 20" tall and she is skinnier than the other 2, with not near as much bud.  Heavily covered with trichs on the bud she is packing though, and she will probably be the earliest finisher.
Picture 3 - Looks almost identical to the plant in Picture 1, but doesn't have near the amount of growth in the middle.
Picture 4 and 6 - What my "garden" looks like. In picture 4 the plant in picture one is in the back right of the screen, the plant in picture 2 is in the front right side of the screen, and the plant in picture 3 is in the back left of the screen.
Picture 5 - The middle of the plant in picture 1.  Its gonna be a good yield off of that plant.


----------



## rami (Oct 16, 2008)

Man they are looking lovely, im drooling.

Cant wait til mine get like that. I got 3 HazeXskunk1 that are like 4 ft tall and are 2 weeks in flowering. just starting to show bud sites. 

This thread is like a source of motivation, makes me wanna go out there and look for every damn thing that will get my plants to look like that. haha.

Keep it up man. Good job.


----------



## rami (Oct 16, 2008)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gmo again.


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 16, 2008)

those look lovely gmo, nice grow!


----------



## massproducer (Oct 16, 2008)

beautiful gmo, simply beautiful


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2008)

*The ladies look very frosty and very healthy. :aok: :hubba: *


----------



## gmo (Oct 21, 2008)

Just flushed the girls.  They are gonna be coming down this weekend which will put them at almost 8 weeks.  Trichs are about 5/70/25 right now.  I'll post pics when lights go out either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## gmo (Oct 22, 2008)

Pictures as promised.


----------



## gmo (Oct 22, 2008)

Just had to tie up one of the plants, I came home from work and she was leanin' to the side a lot. I like heavy plants :hubba:


----------



## rami (Oct 24, 2008)

damn they look so sexy.

when do u think the BC Purps will trun purple?


----------



## gmo (Oct 24, 2008)

There are no more Purps, they were all male and culled.  Just have the three kush left and they are coming down tomorrow morning.  TIMBERRRRR!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 24, 2008)

Looking GREAT man! :watchplant:


----------



## gmo (Oct 24, 2008)

This is the last you will see of them standing.  Trimming starts tomorrow.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Gratz, man! Happy harvest + trimming. Don't forget to share with us the dry weight and manicured pics!*


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 25, 2008)

Cheers dude, if my 3 turn out half that good I would be a happy man... Props


----------



## rami (Oct 25, 2008)

lookin great. good job man...soon all ur patience will pay off well.


----------



## gmo (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, this will be the close of this journal.  The girls are dry and jarred up curing.  Ok harvest overall for 3 smallish plants.  I ended up with 119g (about 4.25 ounces) going into jars and that is after picking at it while it dried.  Also got an ounce of trim and small buds that I'm gonne make bubble hash with, that is, if my bags ever come in.  Overall I've very pleased and it should get me by until my next harvest.  The smoke is intense, gets me real high :hubba:, and I am sure it'll get better flavor as it cures.  The smell of the smoke is definitely that "in your face, Kushie smell" though, I love it, and from the kush I've smoked before itll taste just like it smells after a proper cure.  So thanks again to the people who followed this journal, and until the next one, peace!


----------



## rami (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice job gmo.

lookin forward for ur next grow.

keep it up.


----------

